# Girasol Pharma



## Body Mechanix (Nov 26, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of or tried Girasol's gear?


----------



## thqmas (Nov 26, 2015)

https://opencorporates.com/companies/pr/311975-111

Keep investigating from there mate.


----------



## Body Mechanix (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you thqmas! I'm still so shocked at what you can find out about ANYTHING you want on the internet if you know where to look.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 27, 2015)

Never heard of them.


----------



## green (Jan 24, 2016)

you should stay with reputable labs which have good reviews


----------



## Spongy (Jan 24, 2016)

green said:


> you should stay with reputable labs which have good reviews




Oh hey, thanks for replying 2 months later.  Welcome to SI.


----------

